# Embryo adoption, 1 embryo or 2?



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, anyone have any advice or best options between embryo adoption or using fresh donor eggs? I don't know which to choose. I am 47, getting all checks done from the doctors in order to go ahead with something...probably in Spain. Double donors. I have checked out clinics in the UK but it's soo expensive. I want it to work because think this is my last shot at my age. Would I be greatly disadvantaged using donor embryos? Would there be greater risk of implantation failure or abnormalities as the embryos were from couples who were having fertility issues themselves? I am scared of that being a possibility. I am also like the idea of saving an embryo from being disgarded when it has the potential of life that I could give it. feels like I am doing some good, as opposed to creating more using a fresh donor, that I may not use. But I also don't want go through all of this emotion, physical pain and costs with less chance of it working. Any advice would be great. 

Also, the clinic in Spain said they prefer you to transfer just 1 embryo as the risks for a woman over 43 having twins are very dangerous, as there are already increased risks of pregnancy at my age being 47.

Ps, can anyone tell me about the medications , what I would be taking and how it affects them?

Also, any advice on who would do the scans in this country, I am from south Manchester. I don't know where to look?


Thank you soo much...not easy deciding all this without a partner


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi - I understand your worry but I would think there would be no problem with embryo adoption as only the best are normally frozen - I myself used donor eggs from Spain and last time also was only allowed 1 embryo- I did ask for 2 but they wasn’t budging one bit  They said  at the end of the day we want you to have one healthy baby - I was 49 at the time! 
I used progynova pills daily, folic acid  and estradot patches and that was all - had a scan in mothercare to check lining which I think was about £80 - scanned the report  over to Spain and they was happy with a 10.1 lining and had transfer of a  day 5 embie and 6 days after transfer got  my BFP, it does only take one 😜 I like the sound of embryo adoption Like you say it’s feel like you are helping one have life x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Plenty of places in and around Manchester for scans.  I used www.thisismy.co.uk. I think I've replied to your post before. 
Message me If you need any help with scan places.
TCCx


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Tincancat, thanks I will check them out and yes I think you probably have, I get a bit lost with my msg and thoughts sometimes with all these investigations, decisions etc.. It's all a bit scary for me..

Hi Betty21! That is encouraging. I was taking the idea that Spain insisted on one at my age as a sign they care about the person and their health, so it's nice to hear someone had the same info from Spain. Can I ask what are progynova pills, what do they do and the estradot patches , what are they? Is that the meds before the Transfer? what happens after, I have heard women taking on this site about  injections , do you know about that, is that only if you get a positive?


can I ask which clinic did you use in Spain? I was looking at one in Ginemed in Seville, mainly because they were very clear about prices and ere quick to send back information, where others involved skyping with a doctor before giving me much info over the internet, which I wasn't sure if I was ready for. Could I also ask how much it cost with all meds etc included? Ginemed taked about doing one month of meds then checking the lining ..


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

You really aren't getting best value for money with Spain.  Cyprus and Eastern Europe have much better prices for embryo adoption for single ladies.
Kind Regards 
Heather


----------



## kgemini (May 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome, I am of similar age and considering embryo donation. I agree that it could work out cheaper elsewhere x


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Just to chime in...donated embryos in Cyprus, as far as I know are not from couples who were facing fertility issues but egg donors and sperm. There should, therefore, be no difference with regards to quality. Dogus is a popular choice and they only charge €2500 for 3 embryos. I otherwise do agree with you that embryo adoption is a beautiful way to give a potential life a chance. Cyprus will also let you transfer up to three embryos (not saying I recommend that but simply stating it’s an option).

If I go ahead with embryo adoption, I’m 99 percent certain I’ll go with Dogus. But there’s also Intersono in Ukraine, it’s €1850 for two embryos. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for replying to my thoughts. I am still going back and forth with ideas. Spain will definitely only implant one. said that it is not a good idea to transfer 2 because of multiple pregnancies and at my age that would be very risky.. I don't know. got all my tests results back and a letter from the doctor so I just need to choose somewhere asap...now I am worried about how Brexit will affect travel etc...


----------

